# اخوكم طالب دكتوراة محتاج مساعدة بحثية عاجلة



## fbalnaimi (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي بالحصول على اية معلومات (كتب وتقاريروبحوث منشورة)حول:-
:30: 
hydrate formation conditions

co2 removal from natural gas hydrate

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

وانا بانتظار الردود واشكركم مقدما

اخوكم
فراس النعيمي
ماليزيا
جامعة بتروناس للعلوم والتكنولوجيا


----------



## احمد العروشي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى لك التوفيق أخي فراس أقدم لك محرك البحث الخاص بألاوراق البحثية من قوقل وهي خدمة جديدةwww.scholar.google.com وان شاءلله تجد ماتبحث عنه 
وبأدن الله بألايام القادمه ساجد لك شيئا


----------



## fbalnaimi (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخوية العزيز واتمنى لك الموفقية في حياتك العملية والعلمية
اخوك
فراس النعيمي
كولالمبور


----------



## محمد نفط (26 مارس 2008)

*طلب رأي*

ألاخ فراس المحترم
أرجو أن تكون بأتم صحة وعافية 
أخي العزيز هل ممكن أن أحصل على ال***** الخاص بك ، لأني أحد أخوانك العراقيين وأرغب في الدراسة بنفس الجامعة وأود الحصول على بعض المعلومات منك.مع خالص تقديري


----------



## fbalnaimi (27 مارس 2008)

*الاخ محمد*

اتمنى ان تكون بصحة وعافية
يمكنك مراسلتي على 
وانشاء الله منقصر وياك والاخوة العراقيين الي محتاجين مساعدة

اخوك
فراس النعيمي
ماليزيا
جامعة بتروناس للعلوم والتكنولوجيا

*ممنوع وضع البريد الالكترونى حسب قوانين الملتقى يمكنك ارسال رساله خاصة *


----------



## محمد نفط (27 مارس 2008)

*لم اجد شيء*

الاخ فراس المحترم
لم احصل على ال***** الخاص بك عند دخولي المنتدى فما هي الوسيلة للحصول على ال***** 
مع تقديري


----------



## fbalnaimi (28 مارس 2008)

*تحية طيبة*

الاخ العزيز محمد
اذا كان لديك مشكلة في قراءة ال***** ارجو التفضل بارسال عنوانك 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

فراس


----------



## محمد نفط (28 مارس 2008)

*العنوان*

ألاخ فراس النعيمي المحترم 


مع خالص شكري وتقديري

محمد


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (29 مارس 2008)

السالم عليكم 
و سارسل لك روابط مفيدة جدا


----------



## محمد نفط (1 أبريل 2008)

*الاخ عمر فالح*

الاخ عمر فالح المحترم 
رب صدفة أحسن من الف ميعاد
أرجو الارسال لي على (mgsr68) لأني لم أستطع قراءة عنوانك وأنا مشتاق جدا
مع تحياتي


----------



## mazouz777 (14 أبريل 2008)

Salam 
you can visite www.knovel.com 
there are two books concerning hydrate subject, u can download them using the password given here. so try to do it now because the password still working.
one of the two books is: Natural Gas Hydrates - A Guide for Engineers
take care
Mohamed


----------



## ahm_1983 (14 أبريل 2008)

ادخل من هنا اخي:

http://216.109.215.196/knovel2/Toc.jsp?BookID=1275

لكن عليك ادخال بيانات التسجيل اولا 

username: manchesteruser
password :knovel


----------



## ahm_1983 (14 أبريل 2008)

او ادخل الى هنا 

ربما تجد ضالتك http://www.literature-free.com/plus/view.php?aid=38622


----------



## ahm_1983 (14 أبريل 2008)

او ادخل الى Wiley Interscience - Electronic Journals 

من هنا

https://pallas2.tcl.sc.edu/login?url=http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/browsepj


ادخل البيانات التالية 

5206
anderson


----------



## ahm_1983 (14 أبريل 2008)

ادخل الى ال science direct 

وسوف تجد الكثير من البحوث والتقارير

بيانات الدخول

lachcm15-----8710772


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## احمد العروشي (25 أبريل 2008)

الله لايغيبكم 
وان شاءلله دائما حاضرين 
وكلكم تألق ويوم بعد يوم نرتقي لنصبح ألافضل


----------



## علاء الهدي (29 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يعينك


----------

